

Follow up to "I'm building a TechCrunch alternative that focuses on startups" - g0atbutt

Three days ago I submitted an article describing my intentions to launch a news site that is focus on Startups. The original thread can be found here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2153038 .<p>The response so far has been over whelming. I've had over 100 startups reach out to me from HN and I've responded to every single email I received (before today). I must say, the quality of submissions was phenomenal. There are some really sharp people here.<p>If you're a startup and still want to tell us your story, please get in touch with me by emailing me at paul@codesketch.com.<p>In other news, MediaTemple has very generously offered to be a sponsor and handle our hosting for us. I've already began writing several articles and we will be soft launching this Thursday. The site is looking fantastic, and the startup coverage will be unparalleled.<p>If you would like to sign up for our weekly news letter, you can do so via MailChimp http://eepurl.com/csrmr<p>If you would like to follow us our Twitter handle is @startupfoundry .<p>Thanks for your warm reception HN, we have some great stuff coming down the pike! I'm really looking forward to unleashing this.
======
studentscircle
Good Job Paul. startup foundry all the way!

------
studentscircle
and please no Quora news anytime soon.

------
creativemind
I agree because TC seems to only focus on big business and well known
startups.So I'm definitely for this idea.

------
atgm
Are you looking for only success stories, or also stories from people who are
having problems/can't seem to get things off the ground?

------
iuguy
Best of luck Paul.

------
mattholling
Signed up for the newsletter. I am excited to read about all of the projects
that are brewing from HN.

------
Xk
As several others asked last time, have you considered posting under a name
other than "g0atbutt" for a more professional look?

~~~
sz
I wouldn't have recognized him if he had.

------
bpeters
When you say you will focus on startups will this be on the emphasis of
startup launches? Or will you report on already launched startups?

~~~
g0atbutt
We will talk about both. If it's relevant to the startup world, it will be on
The Startup Foundry.

~~~
bpeters
As long as the focus stays true to "actual" startups I am excited for this! :)

